# FUNKY Amazon Flex App



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I Did a 4hr block this morning and this FUNKY app had serious location issues ... 4 times it took me to the right street, but the wrong block, saying I had arrived ... It also had my whole 4hr block being delivered late, starting at 830am ... With all the technology Amazon has, this App should be a priority ... I lost about 35 mins trying to find addresses and wasting time with tech support.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Don't you have other nav software?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Don't you have other nav software?


That is far from the point ... Amazon is HUGE and should have a stable App if they are using it as the primary software for delivery contractors.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

i've never depended on the Amazon navigation .. it was pretty obvious how awful it was from the beginning.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

The app sucks because they have never truly overhauled it. They make slight improvements that will fix one issue then start another. 

So much for a technology company


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Just now got another update they removed the refresh bar at bottom of screen


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

The navigate button disappeared on the latest update for me, I had a delivery yesterday that was 5 minutes from where the app said it was I called support and asked do you see where I am right now that's the correct location can you change it so the next time it shows up in the right spot, she said sure but whether it will is anybody's guess. The day before it took me to the wrong address which was a large corporate park that didn't have an address on it. I had no company name , called the customer wrong number, spent 15 minutes looking for the guy before someone said 700 that's the next building down the street this is 600. I had all business deliverys in the first half of the route and for some reason most amazon packages don't have the name of the business on them just John Doe and an address. Even schools it just has somebody's name and address so you think it's a house and you finally figure out that it's a school. It would be so much easier if it said the persons name, middlebury school, the address, then you would know what your looking for.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> Just now got another update they removed the refresh bar at bottom of screen


This is a good thing. I'm sure they got lots of feedback that the stupid "Refresh" button was making picking up blocks difficult since it was in the same place as the "Accept" button. I thought I was picking up blocks, but all I was doing was refreshing my screen...frustrating with the speed you need to have to catch a block...


----------



## Magik0722 (Jun 5, 2016)

bacchustod said:


> This is a good thing. I'm sure they got lots of feedback that the stupid "Refresh" button was making picking up blocks difficult since it was in the same place as the "Accept" button. I thought I was picking up blocks, but all I was doing was refreshing my screen...frustrating with the speed you need to have to catch a block...


What do you mean? Is the accept button not in the same place as the refresh button?


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Magik0722 said:


> What do you mean? Is the accept button not in the same place as the refresh button?


When you click on an offer, you then have to click the "Accept" button and pray you did it in enough time to catch the block. That "Refresh" button was placed in the same place as the "Accept" button and with as quickly as you have to click "Accept" the screen wasn't updating that fast and you were simply clicking on "Refresh". All that did was refresh your screen. Very frustrating, but now it's gone. Surprisingly, they quickly reversed a clear mistake...


----------



## Nitty (Apr 12, 2017)

This whole week has been very frustrating with the app! Not bundling multiple orders and terrible navigation! Whenever I wanted to hit the "Start Travel" button, "I Have Arrived" would automatically take its place before I even leave my last delivery location! Ughhhh! These 2 issues combined with other issues extend my deliveries by a significant amount of time.

Hopefully this week gets better.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Niggy24 said:


> Not bundling multiple orders and terrible navigation!


You can always do it manually by adding packages to a delivery stop.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

The App will even do multiple deliveries to One stop within one or two addresses apart ... Example: 12237 Eastlake and 12241 Eastlake would have multiple deliveries to the first address ... If you are not paying attention , you'll just scan and deliver both pax to the first house ... It just amazes me how this huge tech company could have such a buggy/glitchy/unstable App ... I am also a major Prime customer and love that side of it , but damn.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> The App will even do multiple deliveries to One stop within one or two addresses apart ... Example: 12237 Eastlake and 12241 Eastlake would have multiple deliveries to the first address ... *If you are not paying attention* , you'll just scan and deliver both pax to the first house ... It just amazes me how this huge tech company could have such a buggy/glitchy/unstable App ... I am also a major Prime customer and love that side of it , but damn.


Blaming Amazon for one not paying attention?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Blaming Amazon for one not paying attention?


REALLY? Blame never came up ... I stated a fact and reiterated to pay attention ... Keep Calm and check yourself.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> The App will even do multiple deliveries to One stop within one or two addresses apart ... Example: 12237 Eastlake and 12241 Eastlake would have multiple deliveries to the first address ... If you are not paying attention , you'll just scan and deliver both pax to the first house ... *It just amazes me how this huge tech company could have such a buggy/glitchy/unstable App* ... I am also a major Prime customer and love that side of it , but damn.


No blame?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> No blame?


At that highlighted point I was talking about the App being unstable coming from a tech company, not a blaming amazon for people not paying attention.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Solo1 said:


> The App will even do multiple deliveries to One stop within one or two addresses apart ... Example: 12237 Eastlake and 12241 Eastlake would have multiple deliveries to the first address ... If you are not paying attention , you'll just scan and deliver both pax to the first house ... It just amazes me how this huge tech company could have such a buggy/glitchy/unstable App ... I am also a major Prime customer and love that side of it , but damn.


I think that's because the last person that had those two addresses did add package and it combined them and now it thinks it's the same address

Some reason amazon us not updating my calendar right away when I gran a new block sometimes have to logout and back in


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Blaming Amazon for one not paying attention?


I don't think solo was blaming Amazon for next door neighbors being grouped together he was just making a point about paying attention.

I think he is blaming Amazon for having such a crappy app. When you consider flex has been up and running maybe two years they have only made incremental improvements to the app.



nighthawk398 said:


> I think that's because the last person that had those two addresses did add package and it combined them and now it thinks it's the same address


Not necessarily. The app has a geofence for deliveries before you have to use the "im at the address gps trick" and sometimes two houses close to each other will be in the same geo fence so the app will group them. On large lots it will separate them.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> I don't think solo was blaming Amazon for next door neighbors being grouped together he was just making a point about paying attention.
> 
> I think he is blaming Amazon for having such a crappy app. When you consider flex has been up and running maybe two years they have only made incremental improvements to the app.


THIS !


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

Solo1 said:


> The App will even do multiple deliveries to One stop within one or two addresses apart ... Example: 12237 Eastlake and 12241 Eastlake would have multiple deliveries to the first address ... If you are not paying attention , you'll just scan and deliver both pax to the first house ... It just amazes me how this huge tech company could have such a buggy/glitchy/unstable App ... I am also a major Prime customer and love that side of it , but damn.


When that happens I just scan everything together front door it and then deliver to the separate addresses.


----------



## NBR (Oct 17, 2015)

Bobbydan said:


> When that happens I just scan everything together front door it and then deliver to the separate addresses.


Same here.


----------



## Lov3ly (Apr 25, 2017)

Solo1 said:


> The App will even do multiple deliveries to One stop within one or two addresses apart ... Example: 12237 Eastlake and 12241 Eastlake would have multiple deliveries to the first address ... If you are not paying attention , you'll just scan and deliver both pax to the first house ... It just amazes me how this huge tech company could have such a buggy/glitchy/unstable App ... I am also a major Prime customer and love that side of it , but damn.


I had that happen alot, I don't scan together. I scan only the package that's being delivered to one address and the. I scan the other at the other address. They usually next door to each other. I had one at the apt complex that had all 3 packages together but different addresses. Now that time waa annoying bc they wasn't by each other at all.


----------

